# Need Help...many Bump Spot...picture In Here



## micony (Feb 10, 2012)

There are so many bump spot on this baby ruby red splio. what kind of disease?
I do water change every week 30%. Foods are some healthy minnows.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

Gold are not the best choices for food. When did you get this fish and did he have bumps then? Could be parasites, I have never seen anything like this before. Hopefully someone else can chime in here.


----------



## micony (Feb 10, 2012)

Actually I bought this 2 days ago, and normal one was too expensive for me and I decided to get one with bumps. They said just take care of the water, then those bumps will be gone.I tried my best but nothing changed in two days. I regret buying this.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Those are very likely nematodes (parasite worms).

If I remember correctly there should be a treatment pinned up in this forum. Generally raise the temperature after treating with paracide and that worms will hatch. The paracide will kill the larvae ending the cycle.

Also knock off the live fish feeding. Your just continuing the parasite cycle.

Here is a treatment link that might help in case the info is no longer here at fury: http://www.opefe.com/para_diseas.html


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Ask the huy who sold them how long these bumps have been there, and how soon they developped.
If they all appeared very sudden, it could be a bacterial infection.

If they develloped slowly or have always been there, I agree to nematodes.
Hard to treat, but 10 ml parachlorometaxylenol per litre aquarium water should be the most effective.

Also read THIS page.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Bacterial infections are secondary to the original cause. The hobbyist with the fish problem won't know if its positive or negative gram bacteria, Both important issues to resolve. If not, using the wrong medication can cause the bacterial to spread more. As for the parachlorometaxylenol, difficult drug to use because in most cases the fish has to eat food treated with it. Getting the fish to eat such a bad tasting food is another matter. The best option is taking the fish back (if possible) because the problem will be greater than the hobbyist will be able to treat. Bad business for a pet store to sell sick fish like this, much less offer it for sale untreated.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

hastatus said:


> As for the parachlorometaxylenol, difficult drug to use because in most cases the fish has to eat food treated with it.


Can be dosed into the water as well.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

memento said:


> As for the parachlorometaxylenol, difficult drug to use because in most cases the fish has to eat food treated with it.


Can be dosed into the water as well.
[/quote]

Yes it can be used in aquarium water but not as effective as direct digestion.

Hence raising the temperature and using a paracide to kill larvae and cycle.


----------



## micony (Feb 10, 2012)

What is the best way to settle this? it is aggresive for food, but kinda quiet the rest of the time.
Is there any parachlorometaxylenol product in petland? Or I just feed them the right way let it to be cured.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

micony said:


> What is the best way to settle this? it is aggresive for food, but kinda quiet the rest of the time.
> Is there any parachlorometaxylenol product in petland? Or I just feed them the right way let it to be cured.


If there are worms dangling from the fish anus than memento suggestion might work. But finding the chemical will likely be harder to find. You might find it in medicated fish food. The chemical is restricted by the FDA and from what I read is not available for ornamental fish. You might do a Google search to be sure.

I provided you an opefe link above. Recommended safe treatments for piranhas are listed. Be sure you read the label for any medication to make its safe for characins and piranhas. Follow the recommended dosage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2012)

This is a prime example of why you should only purchase healthy looking fish. I would take this fish back to the store as the chances of treating it successfully are minimal.


----------

